# Lochsa river madness



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

You will do just fine. You can see the rapids from the road and there will be tons of boaters there so you can watch their lines. Also lots of good times and stories to be had at Wilderness Gateway campground. The rapids are fun pool drop in nature. Your boats good. Enjoy.


----------



## kendolama (Apr 19, 2013)

Ill be out there at that time with a big crew, pm me if you need people to boat with


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Expect to flip -->

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjtZTT7IGYk

Seriously, just show up and hook up with other boaters. The typical put in for newbs is Fish cr, just go there and find someone to run with. There will be a lot of people camping all over the place, from 3 Rivers down in Lowell, to Wilderness Gateway FS campground, to bootleg camping up and down the river. Show up with your boat and gear and wait until someone comes along. It is a blast!


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

lhowemt said:


> *Seriously, just show up and hook up with other boaters.* The typical put in for newbs is Fish cr, just go there and find someone to run with. There will be a lot of people camping all over the place, from 3 Rivers down in Lowell, to Wilderness Gateway FS campground, to bootleg camping up and down the river. Show up with your boat and gear and wait until someone comes along. *It is a blast*!


^^^^This^^^^

Laura, didn't somebody post a pretty good map a couple years ago.
I have a paper version and I'm pretty sure it was from the buzz.

Rich


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

Rich said:


> didn't somebody post a pretty good map a couple years ago.


Here are two that served me well on my first Lochsa adventure last year.


----------



## orto11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Biggest problem on the Lochsa is everyone rigging their boat right in the way, middle of the parking lot in front of the slide and plugging the beach for an hour while their buddys wander aimlessly. Rig your crap and then pack it down and leave the beach!

The falls look like something in the videos but there is a easy line to the left of the hole usually, most of those people pull back right in the hole to get surfed and are trying to flip to make the video


----------



## Idahomewater8 (Mar 20, 2014)

My Favorite time of year!


----------



## utrafter (Aug 10, 2013)

was looking around on american whitewater page and they have this document that somebody posted... I have no idea how accurate it is but it seems rather extensive. Might be somethin to get ya started...

Here it is:
http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Document/view/documentid/1128/


----------



## Rockgizmo (May 21, 2009)

*Guide Book*

I got one a few years ago at the Range/ Visitor Center. They didnt have one at the old Cabin visitor center (along the river), but up the road toward the Lolo pass there is a Forest Service station that had a few photo copy brochure type guide book for the Lochsa. The best way is to road scout (N.P.R) and run with a few people that have been on the river before. I was part of a group the first time I ran it and was schooled. My avatar is of Jone's waves at 7.5ft.


----------



## rioperro (Jan 11, 2013)

I floated the old LOCHSA 12 years ago.30 miles in about 3 hours. Got my ass kicked, couple of swims. Had a great time. Downstream


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

orto11 said:


> Biggest problem on the Lochsa is everyone rigging their boat right in the way, middle of the parking lot in front of the slide and plugging the beach for an hour while their buddys wander aimlessly. Rig your crap and then pack it down and leave the beach!
> 
> The falls look like something in the videos but there is a easy line to the left of the hole usually, most of those people pull back right in the hole to get surfed and are trying to flip to make the video


Orto you are back! Have you met up with Ted for coffee yet?


----------



## classvrated (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. I am new to this site and I am amazed with how awesome it is. Everyone is very helpful here. Utrafter thank you for the link to the guide on AW. It was very helpful. I hope to see some of you there in person and I may take some up with their help once there.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been on the Lochsa for 5 seasons now, but haven't been there yet for Madness weekend. This will be my first! 

Find a crew to join and follow their lines.

The Falls looks huge, but it's either going to flip you or it isn't. I've done dumb things (like trying to surf or spin) and gone through upright, and I've had "perfectly" straight lines punching the wall on the left and been dumptrucked. It's got a huge long pool afterward. Go for it.

Horsetail and Grim Reaper are tougher rapids, they just don't have the same roadside carnage view as the Falls.

The "Upper" from White Pine down to Wilderness Gateway (or Fish Creek) is 17 miles of more technical, gorgeous rapids. See you there!


----------

